# help... horseshoe crab gone lost



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

my horseshoe crab went missing a couple days ago. he wasnt the brightest of the bunch i think he may be stuck uner the sand after burying himself. maybe under a rock or somethin. what can i do aside from moving the wall of live rock to sift it? the nitrite level bumped up a bit the past 2 days and im hoping its not cus of this thing dead somewhere.


----------



## Ticklemebink (Mar 31, 2008)

nevermind.. after i did this post ofcourse. he came out lol


----------

